# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  URGENCE - NEWTON - NE EN 2017 - REFUGE ALINA

## Sarah Fbr

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* NEWTON
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 5 ans 7 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Ne sais pas
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger depuis : 5 ans 6 mois 

Risque de mort







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 06 22 54 51 13
*E-mail :* diane75015@hotmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 265 




 *"Un chiot malchanceux..."

*   
Je me présente, Newton, dernier chiot de ma portée à ne pas avoir de foyer. Le chiot pas de bol que personne ne veut. 
Pourquoi ? Je ne sais pas. Je suis jeune, gentil et sociable avec mes congénères.

Je croyais que c'était ce que tout le monde voulait, un jeune chien.

Je suis arrivé chiot, et me voilà grandit. De quoi devenir complètement invisible.

  
Mon seul défaut est d'être timide. Comprenez moi, les longs mois derrière les grilles ne m'ont pas aidés à connaître la vie. 
Avec de la patience et de l'amour, j'arriverais à prendre confiance en vous et à devenir le chien de vos rêves. 

Joueur, curieux et câlin, n'est-ce pas de bonnes qualités pour un chien ? 

   
Je suis jeune et j'ai encore pleins de choses à apprendre : savoir ce qu'est la vie, les caresses, le confort, les parties de jeux et les longues promenades.

Voilà mon rêve : avoir un foyer aimant.



*Et si c'était vous ma future famille ?* 

*Formulaire d'adoption à remplir :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....res-d-adoption

*Conditions d'adoption :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....ons-d-adoption

*Page Facebook du refuge :* https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...ensDeRoumanie/

*Site internet du refuge :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....adoptionchiens

----------


## France34

N'est-il pas mignon , NEWTON ? Qui va lui donner un bon foyer ?

----------


## Sarah Fbr

up

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Tous ces frères et soeurs sont partis, il vous attend  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Ce pauvre loulou a 10 mois et a déjà passer les plus grands moments de sa jeunesse derrière les grilles, permettez lui d'être visible aux yeux de quelqu'un pour enfin connaître l'amour

----------


## Sarah Fbr

UP

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Il grandit encore et toujours, il est invisible, comment ça se fait ?

----------


## Sarah Fbr

up

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Up !!!

----------


## Sarah Fbr

SOS

----------


## Sarah Fbr

up

----------


## Sarah Fbr

il a passé toute son enfance au refuge, qui veut lui faire connaitre la belle vie ?

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Il va passer chez les grands, et n'a toujours aucune demande  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Notre Newton désespère  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Jamais personne pour Newton  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Newton a une demande d'adoption... croisons les doigts pour ce petit coeur ! Va-t-il enfin connaître le bonheur ?

----------


## France34

La demande d'adoption pour NEWTON a-t-elle abouti ?

----------


## Cojo

on croise pour Newton au magnifique regard.

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Non, plus de demandes pour Newton..  :Frown:  HELP POUR LUI - Arrivé chiot, il a passé toute son enfance au refuge !!!

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Newton pourra-t-il un jour connaitre le bonheur ?

----------


## Sarah Fbr

:Frown:   :Frown:  Aucune demande  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Up !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

:Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Notre chiot devenu grand désespère...  :Frown:

----------


## GADYNETTE

Allez, un ange pour NEWTON, merci !!!!!

----------


## Vegane7

Je veux diffuser Newton mais il me faudrait une photo récente car j'imagine qu'il a bien grandi.
Merci par avance.

----------


## Sarah Fbr

SOS - L'hiver approche à grand pas  :Frown: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vegane7,

----------


## Sarah Fbr

LA NEIGE VA VITE ARRIVER  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

UP

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Newton va encore passer l'hiver au refuge  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Newton subit actuellement l'hiver rude de Roumanie...

----------


## Sarah Fbr

SOS

----------


## Sarah Fbr

VITE UNE FAMILLE

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour prendre NEWTON sous son aile !

----------


## France34

Qui va s'intéresser à NEWTON ?

----------


## France34

Un bon adoptant pour accueillir dans sa maison le brave NEWTON ?

----------


## France34

NEWTON a-t-il été remarqué par un bon adoptant ?

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*Enfin de belles photos pour donner la chance à Newton de trouver enfin un foyer patient, car le pauvre est très craintif à cause du fait d'avoir grandi au refuge*

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*SOS pour cette bouille d'amour, DEPUIS TROP LONGTEMPS AU REFUGE !!!*

----------


## Sarah Fbr

_Il ne doit pas vieillir au refuge !!!_

----------


## Sarah Fbr

SOS

----------


## France34

Pas de demande pour NEWTON ?

----------


## France34

NEWTON est-il toujours derrière les barreaux ?

----------


## Sarah Fbr

_Il attend depuis si longtemps_  :Frown:

----------


## France34

Qui va s'intéresser au gentil NEWTON ?

----------


## France34

Vite, une bonne famille adoptive pour NEWTON !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Newton est toujours au refuge  :Frown:

----------


## France34

Personne pour NEWTON ?

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour faire vite sortir NEWTON du refuge !

----------


## France34

Des nouvelles de NEWTON ?

----------


## bab

toujours en Roumanie  ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## France34

Toujours au refuge , NEWTON ?

----------


## bab

Toujours. Il est arrivé chiot et a passé toute sa courte vie au refuge. Quelqu'un pour lui qui est encore jeune  ::

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Vegane7

FB de NEWTON à partager :
https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid...26032464092113

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

> NEWTON A L'ADOPTION 
> 
> Ce joli coeur, né le 05/06/2017 attend une famille de toute urgence... Il est arrivé avec Nirvana et Nascar au refuge quand ils étaient tout bébés...
> et il n'évoluera pas tant qu'il sera là bas. 
> Il a très peur de l'humain, personne ne lui donne sa chance, et arrivé bébé au refuge il y grandit , il y vieilli ... Il faut le sortir de là 
> Nous espérons toujours qu'il soit adopté même si le travail à effectuer avec lui sera énorme, nous cherchons toujours un miracle

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère qu'il trouvera SA famille car il est craquant !!!

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

